# Are the admins turned in?



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Turn to!

There are spammers on this forum....


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

We have had several hundred of these spambot postings every day and even when cleared have returned,Korean in origin...this has gone on for last ten days and there are many many postings about them.....Only the site owners can change things but they don't visit the engine room to do it.

geoff


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I think Admin have given up visiting this site - All we do is moan about something called a Gallery, whatever that is.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

The upside is I am learning a bit of Korean.:sweat:


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

It all illustrates most clearly the human side of electronic communication.

It reminds me of a story which my Papa told me. In 1936 he was a young and newly qualified Mersey Pilot, living with his parents at Great Saughall, a village about three miles north of Chester. One of his daily obligations, if ashore at the time, was to telephone the Pilot Office in Liverpool at 1730 each day, to receive his night orders. 

The family telephone number was Great Saughall 48 and they lived about 200 yards from the post-office/telephone exchange in the village, operated by the postmistress, Mrs Whaley. Dad told me that if he had been seen in the village during the afternoon it was not unknown for Mrs Whaley to call up the household on Great Saughall 48 at about 1725 and enquire "Mr Ron, will you be wanting to call the office, now?"

Quel service!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The admins are asleep at the wheel.

If we had our own admins on this sub forum, it is only a matter of a few clicks to delete the posts...

On any well moderated forum, this crap would be fixed very quickly....


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Admin can only delete the posts en bloc. The Moderators, that we do have at forum level, can delete posts one by one. Or, that used to be the case, maybe the site owners have taken that facility away now. 
Neither can help the situation which requires the open port used by the SpamBot to be blocked. That can only be done with high level access. 
The SpamBot can generate messages faster than a single Moderator can delete them, assuming that they still could do so, so I do not blame them for just letting it run. 

In order to have your own Admin you need to own the website, or have some major fiscal interest. None of us do.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Interesting to note that the last Korean post was at 1000 precisely, following a rate of sometimes more than one per minute for several hours.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Troppo said:


> The admins are asleep at the wheel.
> 
> If we had our own admins on this sub forum, it is only a matter of a few clicks to delete the posts...
> 
> On any well moderated forum, this crap would be fixed very quickly....


Am with ML on this, We are no longer a Moderated Forum, our Moderators are now happily ensconsed elsewhere,as are many of our SN members, some live double lives and some have changed vessel totally. That includes our former 'Bridge' here Steve. We still hope for a good sound vessel here but until the site owners can stop the gap to spambots ,and also return the thousands of post 2005 Gallery photographs lost in the Cloud, all we can do is lash ourselves to the mast and hope.

geoff


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

hopeless


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm gonna bin this site if things don't get sorted soon.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Moulder said:


> I'm gonna bin this site if things don't get sorted soon.


You do have the same option as many of the other members have taken,go 'next door, to SH...

I see we have David (pompeyfan) with us this morning..HI.

geoff


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there some light? This morning's most abused thread is 'Obituaries'. Any chance the posts are announcing the death of a Kimchi Munching spammer?


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

The bandits are now working their way through the accommodation in the Shipping Lines Forum. Bank line is invaded, it will be the sleepy Brocklebanks thread next. Methinks just our bows do show. What a waste . . .


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

packed in


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

If SN is being spammed then what about the other several hundred sites that own by the same Canadian company? They must be loosing serious money of they are not able to control the whole lot.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Is there any significance in the fact that the spamming seems to start in the early hours of the morning (BST) and to finish promptly at 1000?


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

Barrie Youde said:


> Is there any significance in the fact that the spamming seems to start in the early hours of the morning (BST) and to finish promptly at 1000?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Could be that BST/CET has the biggest audience for viewing there advertising. People are using machines to cir***vent the laws which are already in place concerning trolling and harassment, don't despair hang in there humans control the spambots their day will come.


----------



## DeepSeaDiver (Jun 5, 2016)

Spammers in the Non-Seafaring Obituaries forum. The all-time low.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Barrie Youde said:


> Is there any significance in the fact that the spamming seems to start in the early hours of the morning (BST) and to finish promptly at 1000?


Simple answer is that it is Korean office hours - 1000 BST is 1800hrs Korean time. 
They switch off the Bot and go home.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#20 

Thank you, Malcolm.

That would fit.


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

Barrie Youde said:


> #20
> 
> Thank you, Malcolm.
> 
> That would fit.


in that case lets hope they don't add another shift.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> If SN is being spammed then what about the other several hundred sites that own by the same Canadian company? They must be loosing serious money of they are not able to control the whole lot.


Losing serious money? I really hope so, as I have no sympathy for them after losing our Gallery. All that is now left is mostly fluff.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Samsette said:


> Losing serious money? I really hope so, as I have no sympathy for them after losing our Gallery. All that is now left is mostly fluff.



Whoever is responsible needs his/her bottom needs to feel the fancy end of a bloody pineapple!


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Or, as we used to say in Liverpool - with the rough end of a ragman's bugle.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

canadian said:


> in that case lets hope they don't add another shift.


Time now 13:30 BST (12:30Z) and they are still coming thick and fast.
Perhaps they have a late shift. (MAD)


----------



## DeepSeaDiver (Jun 5, 2016)

Possibly the reason that SN is going slow these days is because the bots are using the bandwidth.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hopeless!


----------



## Admin (Mar 25, 2004)

Hello all, 

We are working with Steve and our operations team to get the gallery issues and spam resolved  

You will see us posting in the threads about the issues individually to keep the issues to one spot. 

Helena


----------



## Ken MacPherson (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Samsette. I have been trying to find the gallery you used to have for ages. I thought it must have been my ageing memory that was the cause of my being unable to locate it. I paint ships and was almost always able to find a photo of the vessel I wanted. I didn't know that the site was totally lost. Ken Mac.


----------

